
Ask HN: What cloud solution do you use to backup your photos and videos? - thro1237
I have terabytes of Photos and Videos and would like to store all of them without sacrificing on resolution. Google provides free storage, but limits resolution to 16MP and videos to 1080p. What do you guys use?
======
niftich
Last year I started using rclone [1][2] to upload photos to Amazon Drive using
the "unlimited photos" tier included in Prime. Soon after that offering was
given another interface to the same backend -- and that other frontend, "Prime
Photos" [3] would automatically turn on ML-scanning on your photos on first
login. So I nuked everything, flipped the setting to "off" after a few days,
and uploaded everything again.

In January 2017, the last time I logged into either interface, both of them
were still accessible and surfaced the same content [4], but I don't know if
the two products are going to evolve separately in the future. Using a solid
alternate client like rclone, I'm able to sync up my current photos to Amazon
Drive on a schedule.

This is a good solution for photos especially if you're already paying for
Amazon Prime, but does not address video. I'm experimenting with Backblaze's
B2 as one of the least expensive object storage providers, but after doing
some napkin math it may be cheapest of them all to get Backblaze's unlimited
backup service for $5/month (= $60/year), which then solves both my document
and media backup issue in one integrated go, as opposed to having to piecemeal
from comparably- or more expensively priced cloud storage vendors and have to
devise and maintain separate backup strategies for each.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12398303#12407606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12398303#12407606)
[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12398303#12407606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12398303#12407606)
[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13321503#13322296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13321503#13322296)
[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13321503#13322631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13321503#13322631)

------
bbcbasic
None. I found them way too slow. Like it takes months to back it all up and
you only can do it when you don't want to use the internet for anything else.

I stick with a backup drive.

------
tmaly
I have been using BackBlaze for many years now. the $5 price point is great.

I do have Amazon Prime, but they only do photos. I needed all files

------
max_
[https://mega.nz](https://mega.nz)

------
palidanx
I upload all my images to Amazon Glacier and use the fastglacier client for
Windows.

